# Is there an in-line Internet disconnect switch on the market?



## MissTina

The plan is to attach an in-line switch to the Internet wire going to the tower, and mount the switch beside the mouse, so the tower is connected only for the seconds I need to send and receive.. to limit blackhatter pest activity "windows of opportunity" to a bare minimum, given that I can't keep the bullies out no matter what I do, given that my computer equipment is antiques when there's is 'state of the art'..  Just trying to have a bit of a peaceful life without being bullied daily, hourly..

Is there a foolproof easy way to cut into a plastic two-cables connector, and apply a special switch..?

Is there a way to make a remote control switch that instantly shuts off the Internet connection to the tower..?


----------



## johnb35

Yeah, its called disable the internet connection via windows, no switch needed.


----------



## cabinfever1977

If you have a firewall and antivirus nobody should be able to get into your computer.

but you could turn your computer sideways so you can unplug the ethernet cord when your not using the internet.


----------



## MissTina

I'm not running Windows these days..  The demons hit my Windows PC's too many times with the storm e-virus..  I had to switch to Linux..   Linux doesn't have any screen buttons to shut off the connection, except for SeaMonkey which has a little disconnect icon at the lower right of the window...  I'm looking to build-in a hard-disconnect by actually manually switching-off the router wire going to the box, as an efficient alternative to always unplugging the wire from the tower..  
I had hoped there was such a switch out there in computer-world, that I could just plug two wires into like how you connect two cables...

_______________________________


"If you have a firewall and antivirus nobody should be able to get into your computer."


Obviously you haven't upset any of the big guys yet..   They can get through the best routers, AVS's, and firewalls like they aren't even there.. then they can bring-up your files to screen in such a way as to give you a insulting message, like they are right at your keyboard...  They start their hits by reprogramming the router...   

Have you ever witnessed how storm max's out the RAM in a less than a minute..?  If storm ever hits the Internet, it will instantly destroy the global economy for a couple months or more, when it erases business records all around the world in a flash.. it's the ultimate bullying of humanity by a very bad person who hasn't a clue what love is, and probably hates everything, even his reflection...  

There's no such thing as a secure PC..  Disconnecting minimizes windows of opportunity for the bullies to share their "twisted-love"...


----------



## johnb35

Then unplug your cable or dsk modem or if you have a router unplug it.  Some cable modems have a standby switch that will cut internet.


----------



## cabinfever1977

there may be a on/off button on your router or modem


----------



## MissTina

But that completely shuts off the router or modem, which takes a lot of time restarting.. it isn't instant nor efficient...  Re-plugging in the cable into the tower, the connection is made in just a few seconds..  A hard-switch would be the same..


----------



## MissTina

johnb35 said:


> Then unplug your cable or dsk modem or if you have a router unplug it.  Some cable modems have a standby switch that will cut internet.




This connection is the latest optical cable combo Net/Phone/TV connection..  the router and modem are combined into one unit, and there aren't any off switches present...  
My problem with forever pulling the cables out of the towers is that after about ten pulls the cable's end lock breaks off...


----------



## cabinfever1977

heres what you can get,a rj45 switch box:

Ziotek 2 to 1 RJ45 Switchbox ZT1050050

you turn the knob from a to b,b having nothing connected so it would be off,then switch to a to turn on

now you just have to see where to buy at:$20 including shipping
http://www.topmic.com/105-0050.html


----------



## MissTina

Yes!.. YES!..  YES!!


----------



## MissTina

I happened to get one of these at a second-hand shop for a buck..

http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Linksys-EZXS55W-EtherFast-5-Port-Workgroup/dp/B00003006E

Any ideas if I might be able to rework this thing into the connection switch I need..?  
I couldn't find the prescribed switch in the computer shops yet..

Before I start ripping this thing apart, does anyone know anything about this 5 port 10/100..?  Does it do anything for a home desktop?..  70 bucks for one.. it should do something, if it still works...


----------



## massahwahl

Im curious how in the world you are having such unfathomable luck with viruses...


----------



## johnb35

MissTina said:


> I happened to get one of these at a second-hand shop for a buck..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Linksys-EZXS55W-EtherFast-5-Port-Workgroup/dp/B00003006E
> 
> Any ideas if I might be able to rework this thing into the connection switch I need..?
> I couldn't find the prescribed switch in the computer shops yet..
> 
> Before I start ripping this thing apart, does anyone know anything about this 5 port 10/100..?  Does it do anything for a home desktop?..  70 bucks for one.. it should do something, if it still works...



This switch is not what you think it is.  It's not an on/off switch.  This type of switch is used to expand your network to other devices.  

I really think you are over-reacting your situation.  There is no chance of getting infected while not even browsing the net.  The only thing you really need active is a firewall.


----------



## MissTina

massahwahl said:


> Im curious how in the world you are having such unfathomable luck with viruses...




In:  <http://theabsolute.net/phpBB/index.php>   search posts by "DonaldJ"...

Google search:  "donaldj"  &  "cosmicbrat"


----------



## massahwahl

Your gonna have to point to some specific threads, I'm not joining a forum just to search for posts. Sounds like if your getting bullied then maybe you should just leave the forum and they will likely lose interest in bothering you. I'm also going to say that I don't believe these jerkoffs are of any real harm to you or your computer unless you let them. Members of a forum that seems to exist for the reason of validating their non-belief in a higher power probably are easily distracted...


----------



## massahwahl

OK a quick Google search turns up this moron legitamately believes he is a sorcerer and magician... he lives with his mom and is possibly 27 years old. Leave that stupid forum and stop worrying about this waste of a sperm cell.


----------



## MissTina

How can I use the pin board in this device in the pix.. to make it a switched output..?

I figures I can gut the ting, and make one input, and five outputs, but I'd still need a speciality switch for all those wires, times 2...

And grumpy dude.. Your post was exclusively for you... It's how you see yourself..  You were "mirroring" off of me, and dumping on me..  Your ways is why there are so few good teachers in the world.. Your type uses teachers as "toilets"..


----------



## massahwahl

wait a sec... your cosmicbrat? I thought you were implying cosmicbrat was the one who was trying to attack you. 

From what ive read of you, you seem to have a streak of bringing unwanted attention to yourself...


----------



## MissTina

You made it into a huge delusion..  I ain't what you think...
I'm just trying to wake humanity up to the fact that we are killing our planet.. and that it would be nice if we saved some viable healthy planet for humanity's future trillions of babies...  We wreck this planet like we believe it's an expendable commodity...  
I'm thinking that future humanity would like some tuna too, and would like to see plants and trees and fish and birds and bugs too...

Your angers are from the fact that you can't handle the truth...  I ain't asking you to do anything..  Hell! stay the way you are is just fine with me...  I'm only asking those who care to wake up, and help the planet support us...  What's so wrong with that?..

Stop putting America's garbage into the oceans.. that's where we get our food...


----------



## massahwahl

Whatever floats your boat.

Back to the topic on hand, the hardware you have wont do you any good, you need an actual rj45 switch which as mentioned is completely unnecessary since from windows you can easily switch your connection on and off.


----------



## MissTina

I don't run Windows anything..
I had some flamewars with a few Windows baddies, while I was running Windows ttth, and had to switch to Linux to prevent having to reinstall Windows OS's every couple days..  
I read about the Storm e-virus..  and figured it's source, and my PC's, and a forum I was in, got hit by Storm's early evolutions.. and later hits showed me Storm's updates...
I complained about it, and its reasoning..  I couldn't keep a Windows OS for more than three days.. I switched to Linux, because Windows OS's seem to be full of intentional exploit holes...  Linux OS's don't have a Internet shut-off yet it seemed..  but now I've found it...

These people who are tormenting me would probably bite the head off your canary, sporting a huge grin, and swallow it on its last chirp...  Linux OS's tend to keep them from harming the OS much..  There are built-in recovery boot options...

My silly..  I didn't look close enough..  I got too caught up in the sting to think it out...

OK.. Lets say some ah is uploading (stealing) my files, and I clicks the little connect icon and clicks disconnect.. does that put an instant stop to all blackhat/blacksoul connection activities to my PC's OS at that moment..?  They mess up FireFox a little sometimes by attacking the user's proxy files.. reinstalling FireFox doesn't fix it..  Usually I have-to DBAN the hd, and reinstall the OS..  It takes about 1.5 hours to run DBAN's autonuke..  15 minutes to install the base system, a half an hour to do the updates, a an hour to add the peripherals, and a half hour to config and tweak it to taste...  It's only a couple hours...  The problem is that I can't create a custom ISO of the customized Fedora-OS, to make reinstalling that much more easier and quicker. because Fedora doesn't haver that feature in code yet.. though I can make the ISO with Ubuntu, but I don't like how Ubuntu handles pix and audio editing.. but it looks like I'm gonna have-to opt for one of the ultra modern Linux OS's for this crapper internet tower..  the only tower of four that every connects to the Net...  I transfer files from the crapper Net PC to my private PC's via flash.. I clam-scan everything I bring into my closed private PC's...  I have ten accessory hd's loaded and ready to drop-in should an OS get hit..  The corrupt hd's go into the hd's to be DBAN'ned drawer...  I'm growing accustomed to all the bullying and abuses..  I'd probably miss it if it ever all just stopped...


----------



## massahwahl

What your claiming these people are doing to you makes absolutely no sense for several reasons:

1. There is no way that these people are hacking into your computer every single day unless you are somehow continuing to download the exact same virus every day. EVEN then its still a stretch
2. You wouldnt be getting a virus from a forum, again, unless you are somehow downloading a dangerous file... over and over again.
3. If you still firmly believe that these things are happening then why not just stop going to these websites that are supposedly giving you the virus or are the source of the harassment. Thats just common sense. You seem to be going back into the same dangerous websites over and over again... so stop it.
4. You claim to have an arsenal of tools at the ready because supposedly someone dislikes you so much that they want to waste countless hours making you miserable only to have you reinstall your os and repeat the process over again. 
5. Based on everything that you have said having an internet disconnect switch would do you no good anyway, because the second you flipped the switch back on they would have already been waiting for it like hungry vultures.
6. It makes zero sense that you bother putting files BACK ON the computer that plugs into the internet if you are afraid of people stealing them. Seriously, did you not think about that?

All this leads to two possible solutions to your entire thread:
a) Everything you have said is completely made up because you're a desperate and lonely person in dire need of attention from someone on the internet because your non-existent personal life is driving you insane. In other words, your completely full of internet crap.
b) You have somehow irritated some people so much that they have amassed an army (lets call this 'the army of dorkness') that they take turns on a 24-hour 7-day a week rotation to monitor your IP address, wait for you to do something stupid (like go back to an infected website...again, download a virus...again) and then begin downloading your top secret collection of Japanese anime (you know, the one you swore to them you wouldnt share via torrent because your uncle bought it for you in Japan while he was on a business trip over there last year and you have that one super sweet one with the naked chicks and the tentacles and they are totally not cool enough to see it!)

So please do the world a favor and take off your magic cape, put down the mt. dew and dorritos and go get a job. Please.


----------



## MissTina

Wow!..  You sure are a brilliant inciteful powerhouse of ideas and stories and imaginative illusions...

I don't know what that crap you spew has to do with "building a hardwire internet switch-box to minimize the time my PC is internet connection, so I won't have-to so often format the hd"..?

Is all that crap you've spewed at me how you get your rocks off..?
This isn't a libido-enrichment forum.. This is a computer-help forum, to help good folks with solving their computer problems..  not what ever it is that you are doing..  Do you do that to everyone who believes things different from you..? heaven help us.. and you.. I hope...
Your flaming output is what is commonly labeled in medical science "extreme-psychotic"....
You might want to get that looked at, before it hurts you and a lot of good people, friends and family..
Seems you've got a lot of crap to relay to me..  Whatever gets you wet..
Do your worst, if you must..   Your ball...  Puke your guts out some more...



_______________________________________________________



This morning I DBAN'ned the Internet PC's hd, and installed a new OS, updated, and added a few peripherals...  

Just finished the updates and such, and rebooted, and got this popup:  
"The source process: /usr/sbin/sendmail.sendrr
 Attempted this access: read
 On this directory: home/user/Documents"


I haven't even open home file yet..  I can't find the buttons and links to a program to write in..  I accidentally deleted a crutial systems icon, and I'm momentary lost trying to find it..  This new OS is complicated, and interesting, and a little "scary"..  I doing extremely well holding my temper down to a soft pleasant quiet funny glow...  That popup means someone tried to read my home file directory...  I have a lot of new science to build for humanity, to make everyones life complete..  I don't give a f what you do with your souls.. burn for all I care..  I just wants to build humanity so many new toys, that they'll be having too much fun to even think of hate violence and war...  This has been my life's goal for 50-years..  What's so wrong with my plan..?  Are you angry because I don't give a dam about you..?  Are you angry because you like to bully people, but the other part of you doesn't want to hurt people, because it knows that bullying makes your spirit heavier than love, and that hell is your trajectory and destination..?  
I can't help you.. I don't want to help you...  I just needs to figure out how to build this connection switcher.. is why I posted here..  I didn't post here to have some full-diaper psychotic bully try to rip me to shreds to appease his sickness, and defend his way of life...  You have what you have..  Embrace it...  Have a pardy...  Don't blame me if your belief structure has holes and cracks...


----------



## massahwahl

/FACEPALM

Dude, im trying to explain to you that NOTHING your saying makes any sort of cohesive or probable sense. Three people myself included told you that you need an inline rj45 switch to do what your asking and instead of taking our help you asked about using a network switch to do this... we told you that wont work.

To be polite heres a link to what you need to buy: http://www.qvs.com/switch-rj45.asp or http://www.electrostandards.com/ProductDetail/?productid=1807

They are both upwards of $500 as a simple 'switch' does not exist because quite frankly there is absolutely no practical use for such a thing. You could also just buy this: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=814441&Q=&is=REG&A=details and set it somewhere easily accessible and then simply unplug one part of it when you were in 'danger mode' 

To explain WHY a on/off switch is not fathomable it is because that type of flip switch breaks a circuit in-line. A Cat5e or Cat6 cable has 8 lines running through it that all work to varying degrees without one another so in THEORY you could purchase 8 separate switches and wire them to each individual line within the cable but you would have to flip every single one to ensure that you killed all the lines at the same time. It would be a pain in the butt, but it would probably work and likely adversely affect your network speed to that device. You cant just splice a cable and huck an on/off switch between it as the switch would not be able to route the traffic back to the right line on the other side of it.

There you go, I have given you three solutions to your problem, there is no other hardware way to do it.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

http://www.internetpanicbutton.com/
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882639022


----------



## cabinfever1977

http://www.topmic.com/105-0050.html


----------



## MissTina

I know this linksys switch unit won't do what I need, but it has a bunch of sockets, and a nice cute little case..  

I'm on a tight $budget, and I got this thing for a $buck, and I can't find the proper recommended switch in the big city, so I'm gonna try to make one out of this linksys thingy..  but first I have to find how to open the case without breaking it..  Then I needs to find a electronics switch that does what I need to hard switch the Net connection off and on..  There's a good electronics supplier on a little residential road in the outskirts of the big city, that sells all kinds of weird electronic bits & parts...

I'm thinking the button of the switch could be the shape of a "pillow speaker, and padded, then all I needs do is smack it lightly with my hand for off or on...  Plus I'm changing the tower on button to a foot-peddle.. Should make things just a bit easier.. I.E.: I drops into the computer desk chair.. stomps the foot peddle, the thing boots.. slap the net switch, and I'm going..  Do my net work, and when I'm finished, slap the switch, and the assholes can't get in...  Maybe it doesn't make any sense to you, but it makes sense to me...  I thought this was a help computer forum..?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

We have offered help.
You just won't listen.

This is the cheapest way out: http://www.topmic.com/105-0050.html

But the cheapest thing to do would be to quit going where you obviously are not wanted.


----------



## RandomGuy10

I found this thread on a random search, but the funny thing is, I know exactly what MissTina is going through. The technology these blackops have far far surpasses what people understand, and anyone that has been a targeted individual certainly is aware of all of this. Last year alone, I had 7 hard drives fried from remote. I've seen trojans so advanced, they literally seem to have consciousness. This after 25 years in the antivirus/security business.

They have a pretty insane level of ability to remotely access a PC for sure, even a well locked down PC. The safest, most effective method against them is actually a full disconnect of your internet. HOWEVER this is time consuming, or at best, annoying to remember. The best products that did this are considered 'suppressed' technology simply because they are TOO GOOD at defeating their methods. You need a 'deadmans switch' for your internet. Better known as "PathLock". They are hard to find, but it is what I use and have used since having 7 drives remotely fried, and waking up to find my PC working away, after I shut it off and went to bed. It has a 'self timer' (mechanical) which disconnects you automatically after an hour or two unless you are there to tap the button. It defeats virtually all of their efforts at remote, unattended access or 'sessions' as people in the 'biz' call them. Priceless tool.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PATHLOCK-E1...607?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256e3a5917

The other one out there is BFG's Traffic Cop, no longer made, but you can find them. It's an all-steel, well built device with really cool lights. I had a couple, and swapped them out for Pathlocks.

http://www.gadgets-weblog.com/50226711/bfg_internet_traffic_cop.php

Now back to the very real issues MissTina faces as a suppressed/targeted individual..  

Last year I had SEVEN hard drives hacked to the point of trash, the odds of this happening are astronomical given the low fail rate of HD's, and I purchase high quality HD's - generally. Also, I have a background in PC security, antivirus, and privacy. I had a trojan on my network that was so smart, I actually believe it had a rudimentary form of consciousness - it adapted against me in ways it should not have. I finally isolated it, sent it off to Panda-Labs, and it came back as a "CIA" trojan.. So, what the heck are the CIA doing with alien-level trojans? This was BEFORE Stuxnet, which many in the field claim that it is almost 'offworld' in capability.

Nevertheless, over the years I learned various methods to thwart them, while safely using a compromised product such as Windows Vista or Windows 7. Ubuntu is much much safer, and nicer to use, but I need Windows for the games I play, same with the kids. So with that in mind, I do harden my windows installations, disabling all 'call home' processes, and doing a nice 'hardening' pass over the entire product. But it doesn't stop there, and I am posting this only because I think people need to take a higher level of precaution with PC's..

Front Door:
I use a legacy hardware firewall, per-2003, without the backdoors. This has intrusion detection, stateful packet, and hackguard. It's VASTLY superior to the current generation crap, and doesn't have the backdoors or holes the new routers have.

Access:
My PC's are all password protected, requiring a lengthy password to even boot past CMOS. 

Biometrics:
My PC requires my warm, living, breathing fingerprint on a biometric pad to even ALLOW access to it. Even IF you have my password AND encryption keys, if you don't have my finger then you are nowhere.. Remote activations are USELESS without my finger on the finger pad... Woot?!?!

Drives: 
My drives are all encrypted using a Tri-Phase Algoritm, such as Twofish+AES+Sapphire. Which means if they break one, they are nowhere.. According to some, to break this would require something like 200,000,000,000 years of computer processing. Nevertheless, this is still only one layer of the system.

Email:
My email client has a password to access it. In addition, the email database has on-the-fly encryption to 2048-bit. My email server is overseas, in an jurisdiction outside of the USA, and is encrypted on-site. My connection between me, and this server is secured via SSL/TLS 256-Bit. Which is then nested UNDER a 2048-bit, offshore VPN pipeline with keys changed every few hours automatically. NO email is kept on my system beyond 6 months, and is wiped using DOD-3 pass deletion or better, but all of it is stored encrypted. Email headers are scrubbed, nothing relevant on them at all.

Passwords:
All of my passwords are stored in a 8091-Bit encrypted database that is nested behind the tri-encrypted drive. Even if you broke one, you have to break this one too, and 8091-Bit is extraordinary.. Passwords are rarely less than 14-25 characters, and are changed every few weeks. I CANNOT see my own passwords, I do not have any idea what they are. Therefore my passwords cannot be 'psychically' extracted from my subconscious, especially in dream-state, or hypnotic induction.

Security:
Multiple layered security, starting with a software firewall that has full Host Intrusion Protection, Stateful Packet, Application Rulesets, etc. Followed by a powerful multi-engine Antivirus+Antitrojan system, with a specific secondary antitrojan system over those. In addition I use host-file blacklisting, and other techniques, as well as 'locks' on critical system files and directories. Scanning of the PC is done every week (minimum), by a system that uses SEVEN ENGINES to check everything. HIPS is the key here, and of course I use one of those. 

Browsing:
I use a locked down, sandboxed web browser behind a 2048-Bit overseas hosted VPN. Browser is set to privacy mode, and once the session is over the sandbox is cleared. Browser has multiple security features/extensions enabled, and uses forced HTTPS-Encryption on all websites. Upon session termination, there is no evidence of any browsing history available, ever.

General:
I use multiple PC scrubbing applications, and manually take care of other things. Then the entire drive is defragmented every week to remove open clusters, or potentially recoverable data.

Finally:
I have a 'deadmans switch' on the PC.. If I am not here to hit a button every hour my PC's are totally taken off the internet. There is no way to get through to any of them, and no way for anything on them to 'dial home'. Period! This is effected by a MECHANICAL switch, on a timer. Even if I walk away, fall asleep, or accidentally leave the PC on when I go to work, if I am not here to hit the deadmans switch, it's all shut down, taken right off the net.

A few more goodies, but you can see I take things pretty seriously.. I have to.. I've been screwed with too much to not play hardball. They've busted into my home, remotely accessed my PC, installed trojans, and have generally been a pain in the butt.. But ironically, since taking major precautions, there has been NO activity other than them subscribing me to 'Fringe' newsletters and websites, which I view as a good affirmation the assholes can't get through to my PC now.

It's all serious business.. MissTina isn't delusional at all, many of us have experienced remarkably similar things as he has, I guarantee it.  At any rate, the above should provide enough information to finally regain control, and piss them off good by locking them out. Also strip your hosts file, remove the 'session' IPs from the commented out section.. <chuckle> Spread everything out over multiple jurisdictions.. Don't use ANY USA-Based products or services if you can avoid it. AV from Sweden, HIPS from Poland, Email Server in Brunei, VPN in Caymans, Password Manager in Bahamas,  you get the idea.. Spread yourself thin, and you gain a deeper level of privacy and protection. You frustrate the hell out of them by doing this.

Also I am sure you understand they use a lot of out of towner tech, and there is a strong occult/satanic component to virtually everything they do. So in addition to physical measures, spiritual ones are also amazingly effective, use them.  For the record, the email address I registered here with is overseas at some random location, the IP I am coming in under is mutated somewhere else. My browser identifiers are forged. etc. So don't even bother blacksouls, way ahead of your games these days.


----------



## FixitmanArizona

*Found one on Amazon*

Do a search for "SafeOff, Internet Disconnect Switch"
I won't provide a link, as I have no clue if this is valid. Looks like you can connect it to cable. There's another one to switch off a modem or phone connected to regular phone lines, by using the A/B selector as suggested in another post. I believe there's also something called the "internet panic button."
Yes, it's hard to disconnect Linux from the internet via software. Certain aspects of ANY modern OS or computer won't work as expected unless connected to the internet, but SO what? DO I really need the widget on ALL the time that corrects my time, or gives me the temperature, or checks for updates in the background? No. If I'm simply playing an offline game, or reading something in a previously saved file, I do NOT need to be online at all (not just in offline browsing "mode" in a browser.)
Apparently some of the other posts don't recognize that people might want to just DISCONNECT the computer from the internet via a hardware switch rather than having to unplug a cable, same as I like to hit a switch to turn my TV off (ALL POWER TO IT, not the "on/off" button, hard to find on modern TV's anyway, which leaves it in a standby state, still using power) on a powercord, rather than having to unplug it from the wall each and every time. I guess that's unfathomable to some.
When I want the TV OFF I want it completely off, not using power. When I don't want to be on the internet, I want it disconnected. With either, I don't want to UNPLUG anything or turn off another device (such as a router or cable box) when I could simply toggle a physical switch.


----------



## FixitmanArizona

massahwahl said:


> Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Back to the topic on hand, the hardware you have wont do you any good, you need an actual rj45 switch which as mentioned is completely unnecessary since from windows you can easily switch your connection on and off.



Yeah but MissTina isn't USING WINDOWS.


----------



## voyagerfan99

You realize this thread is from 2012, right FixItMan?


----------

